# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  ستغادر الحياه بعد خمس ساعات

## ريمي

ستغادر الحياه بعد خمس ساعات 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء...


لقد قرائت هذه الرساله.... ولقد رائيت بها العظه والموعظه
وقلت انقلها لكم كما هو موصي فيها ...وهذا نصها...وشكرا




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


أخوتى و أخواتى فى الله


هل تعلم أن رؤيا الأنبياء حق؟ وأن الشيطان لا يتمثل بصورة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلّم؟

حسناً.. ماذا لوزارك النبي ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) في منامك.. وأخبرك بأنّك ستغادر هذه الحياة بعد خمس ساعات من الآن!!!!

وفجأة..تقوم من نومك مفزوعاً.. فالرؤيا لا تحتمل أن تكون مجرّد رؤيا..

ما الذي ستفعله أولاً..


هل
تبدأ بتكسير أشرطة الأغاني التي تملأ غرفتك؟ تذهب إلى غرفة والدتك لتعتذر لها عن سوء معاملتك لها؟


هل

تقوم بالاتصال بالأشخاص الذين طالما اغتبتهم وسخرت منهم؟


هل
ستشرع في ترديد عبارات التوبة والاستغفار التي لم تستخدمها من فترة طويلة.. لتعرب عن أسفك في إضاعة الصلوات؟


هل
تتصل بزميلك الذي سخرت منه يوم أن التزم وتديّن؟هل تتصل بأقاربك الذين لم تزرهم منذ فترة طويلة.. وتعتذر عن تقصيرك في صلة الرحم .. ثم تودعهم لأنك ستموت بعد خمس ساعات من الآن؟!!!


هل
تقوم بحذف ملفات الأغاني وملفات ما لا يليق بالمسلم من جهازك..؟


هل
ستتصل بصاحبك الذي منعك كبرياؤك من الاعتذار إليه.. لتعتذر؟


كيف
تودع أهلك..وتستسمحهم..هل ستخبرهم بأنك سترحل؟


كيف
ستتصرف بممتلكاتك وحاجاتك الخاصة.. بل كيف ستنظر إلى أشيائك التي كنت سعيداً بامتلاكها وأنت ستودعها بعد خمس ساعات؟


هل
ستمتلك القدرة أصلاً على التفكير في ذلك..أم أنك ستكتفي بمراقبة سرعة مرور الوقت.. وكيف أن الوقت في كل مرة يصبح أقرب إلى المغادرة؟


هل
ستغلق باب غرفتك.. وتقوم بالصلاة الأخيرة .. ثم تقرأ القرآن؟ هل تذكر آخر مرة قرأت فيها القرآن؟ انفض الغبار عن المصحف أولاً !!!


لماذا
لا تقرر ..بل تبدأ في فعل كل ذلك من الآن؟


هذه
أسئلة بنيناها على افتراض أنك حصلت على تنبيه قبل خمس ساعات.. هل رأيت
أن الوقت لن يتسع لإصلاح كل شيء.. فما بالك إذا جاءك ملك الموت..بدون
إشعار مسبق.. ولم يمهلك حتى جزء من الثانية..


ما هو موقفك؟!
قرر مصيرك الآن..حدد وجهتك.. وانطلق..نصيحة لى و لك:
1- لنبق هذه الأسئلة في ذهننا دوماً.. ونصلح ما ينبغي إصلاحه
2- لا ننسى الدعاء لأخواننا بظهر الغيب
3- نقوم بتمرير مثل هذه الرسالة لكل من نحب لننال أجر كل من يهتدي

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

لا اعلم ما كنت سأفعل

----------


## زهره التوليب

موقف صعب جدا...
موضوع رائع..والله يجزيك الخير..احنا بحاجه الى التذكير دائما

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على المرور للجميع

----------


## Haneyya

والله 5 سنين لا يكفي

----------

